

Useful Client Feedback Generator - robwilliams88
http://wonderfulfeedback.com

======
notlisted
Meh. I agree with the gist of providing feedback on the goal, however... I've
just completed a project with some designers that seemed more worried about
how the site looked in their portfolios than the wishes of the client or the
efficacy of the interface.

It would be one thing if they could demonstrate/substantiate their decisions
with statistics (A/B tests) or research, but they had no such inclination. It
was terribly disappointing to see how far they would go to defended choices
and design inconsistencies.

They fought nearly every change, until the client made it clear that they knew
what they wanted, knew why they wanted it, and to just get it done (they were
paid for revisions). As a designer, you should be able to state the why & what
of your design. Your task (also) consists of educating _and_ convincing the
client.

There are too many (self-perceived) artists, and it seems too few with user
interface/interaction experience.

Even worse are the ones who design something but have no clue about the
limitations of the technology (an example: enticing a client with special
fonts that are not available as web fonts, then suggesting that the site be
created as a series of images, please bro... hand back your diploma, you fail)

~~~
robwilliams88
that's exactly the type of feedback the document is designed to stop

~~~
notlisted
I know, but I'm telling that's understandable, but only acceptable _IF_ the
designer knows what he's talking about _AND_ understands the problem/company.

------
JasonFruit
I've had a lot of clients who would get pretty snitty if they received a
document like this. They're great guidelines, but not for the client to read;
they're good for the developer to use to guide the conversation when
presenting to a client, live, which is the only way to do it.

~~~
hoopism
This comment violates the rules. Too prescriptive. How about "We want to
emphasize keeping clients and not getting fired".

~~~
jarcane
Given that the parent site for this charges for job leads, something tells me
'not getting fired' isn't high on their priority list.

~~~
robwilliams88
You're the one saying your clients would get "snitty" if you gave them a
document like this. Maybe you should work on getting better clients instead of
being "snitty" yourself.

~~~
JasonFruit
Note that I am not jarcane.

